# Elgin Bluebird



## Balloontyre

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321116879838


----------



## Nickinator

my buddy is going to love this    I'm already in love with it.

Nick.


----------



## John

Nickinator said:


> my buddy is going to love this    I'm already in love with it.
> 
> Nick.




Looks like it has the rare 2 speed option???
Suicide
shift


----------



## Gary Mc

This might get interesting to watch with the 2-speed setup!!!!!!!!


----------



## scrubbinrims

At first I thought my auction ending, pickup option available friend (and by "friend" I mean evil twin) would be interested in this bicycle, but the chain guard looks like it is barely hanging on, rear fender is missing, and the stick in the shifter is also adios muchachos.
Chris


----------



## John

*Shifter stick*

The handle for the shifter, no problem.


----------



## fatbike

Blue Bird has become the most popular rare bicycle these days. This will be fun to watch unless someone comes in under the radar before the auction ends which is possible.


----------



## Boris

John said:


> The handle for the shifter, no problem.
> View attachment 94281




_...and on the 7th day, John rested._


----------



## kccomet

this will be a fun auction to watch. the bike does make me want to bid on it, but it sure needs a little bit of everything. last month one sold on ebay for a few thousand it also needed a lot of  this and that. i guess what im trying to say is it would take a lotta dollars to bring this one up to speed. i should have saved my money and bought the one at copake for 18000


----------



## ohdeebee

Looks like its going cost quite a bit of money just to end up with the redheaded stepchild of Bluebirds.


----------



## rlhender

Well I got the bidding started at 1001 who's next?

Rick


----------



## Nickinator

:o who knows



rlhender said:


> Well I got the bidding started at 1001 who's next?
> 
> Rick


----------



## widpanic02

*!*

I am going after it!


----------



## widpanic02

*!*

Even though its a 38 I still want this one! Just wondering does anyone know if anyone repos these fenders ?


----------



## redline1968

widpanic02 said:


> Even though its a 38 I still want this one! Just wondering does anyone know if anyone repos these fenders ?




 correct fenders are super  super did i say super rare... i dont think so. but anything is possible.


----------



## rockabillyjay

Pretty sure the 38 model uses the same fenders as most Elgins that year..not the rare Robin/Bluebird one


----------



## redline1968

that is a bluebird..  wait im bad they are different oh well.. still just a little odd looking.  some great rare parts on it.. wow.. speedo cable and basket and 2spd and putter and bars wowowowow...


----------



## OldRider

1826 dollars and climbing fast........waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay outta my league, gl to you guys that chase this dream, hope you get it!


----------



## Gary Mc

$2025 and counting & it's only been up what, 4 hours. WOWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gary Mc

$2,136.11 & still climbing.  Looks like 3 very serious bidders.


----------



## rlhender

Help a brother out, if your not going to go over 3 bills don't bid anymore and let me have it for the 2300...I am out around the 3 mark if someone else here is wanting to go  3500 or higher I won't bid anymore..

Rick


----------



## redline1968

rlhender said:


> Help a brother out, if your not going to go over 3 bills don't bid anymore and let me have it for the 2300...I am out around the 3 mark if someone else here is wanting to go  3500 or higher I won't bid anymore..
> 
> Rick




no brothers here from what i see. too many days left... it might be a record for a project. must be bluebird fever or those rare parts are sending out the message.


----------



## bikesnbuses

rockabillyjay said:


> Pretty sure the 38 model uses the same fenders as most Elgins that year..not the rare Robin/Bluebird one




Yes,Im pretty sure they are the same..38 Elgin..Ive got a spare set if you win..


----------



## cyclingday

It's interesting, that the 38 Bluebird is said to be the rarest of the breed, but this is the third or fourth one of these to pop up recently.
 I love the just pulled out of the barn look.


----------



## John

cyclingday said:


> It's interesting, that the 38 Bluebird is said to be the rarest of the breed, but this is the third or fourth one of these to pop up recently.
> I love the just pulled out of the barn look.




Oh Marty, It was his Grandfathers, and the shifter is still clenched in his hand.
Please believe in a real Bluebird being rare, this is not a distressed paint job.
And that is an original suicide 2 speed, not photoshop.


----------



## StevieZ

I can not belive I a bidding on this thing. I am glad I am not married. Because if I was I would be a Single Guy after this LOL


----------



## cyclingday

John said:


> Oh Marty, It was his Grandfathers, and the shifter is still clenched in his hand.
> Please believe in a real Bluebird being rare, this is not a distressed paint job.
> And that is an original suicide 2 speed, not photoshop.




 Laughing hard!
Thank you, John.

I think Grand Dads last words, were that you would have to pry that Mussleman shifter from his cold dead fingers.


----------



## rlhender

StevieZ said:


> I can not belive I a bidding on this thing. I am glad I am not married. Because if I was I would be a Single Guy after this LOL




Looks like you can go look for a wife cause your not high bidder...lol


----------



## StevieZ

rlhender said:


> Looks like you can go look for a wife cause your not high bidder...lol




I see that LOL, Im getting run right into the ground LOL!!!


----------



## Nickinator

im out, Not sure if my friend is out or not but, this is one of those rare 38s that rarely show up, could be a early standard or any of the deluxe, hard to tell with the rack missing.


----------



## charliechaindrive

C'mon nick, you know you want another bluebird lol  somebody really wants it for 3000 clams!


----------



## Nickinator

I do want a deluxe but, I want it in cream or gun metal gray.

Nick.



charliechaindrive said:


> C'mon nick, you know you want another bluebird lol  somebody really wants it for 3000 clams!


----------



## rlhender

Does it stop at 3 bills??????


----------



## Nickinator

I think you guys got a little over excited. its missing some parts and it needs a bunch of work. 

Nick.



rlhender said:


> Does it stop at 3 bills??????


----------



## Gary Mc

rlhender said:


> Does it stop at 3 bills??????




I'm figuring it will end around $4K mainly due to the 2-speed setup.  It is missing parts and is going to take a lot of work.  I think a lot of people just got real excited yesterday at the prospects of owning a super rare bike.


----------



## rlhender

If I get it for 3000 I will be happy..The two speed will go on my twin and I will hang the rest of it in the basement for a future project

Pretty sure someone else will get it because I wont go much higher than the 3

Rick


----------



## babyjesus

Gary Mc said:


> I'm figuring it will end around $4K mainly due to the 2-speed setup.  It is missing parts and is going to take a lot of work.  I think a lot of people just got real excited yesterday at the prospects of owning a super rare bike.




No 2spd though really. The wheel looks like a regular elgin fin cooled coaster. The only thing which is 2spd about it is the brace which might well be a counter measure against the crack they mentioned.

??


----------



## Nickinator

I was shot a few pictures that shows it was a real muscleman 2 speed but, also was shot a few pictures of the crack in the frame and its a bad spot right under the tank shroud on the down tube. bad spot.

edit: corrected my spelling crack not crank



babyjesus said:


> No 2spd though really. The wheel looks like a regular elgin fin cooled coaster. The only thing which is 2spd about it is the brace which might well be a counter measure against the crack they mentioned.
> 
> ??


----------



## John

The 2 speed goes into a regular Elgin fin cooled coaster. Just like the New Departure converts a standard coaster brake hub.
I have an extra handle with the grip, for anyone that needs it.


----------



## babyjesus

*2spd*

So all that is there from the 2spd is the brace as I understand it.. It does look like exactly the brace and the chainguard even appears to be cut for it to fit...  Still, its not much of the 2spd in question really. Nothing of serious value (?)..


----------



## Nickinator

No, the only part missing is the leaver. The 2 speed is internal not external, the inside of the hub is still there its just missing the piece that connects the pivot to the gearing (the leaver).  The chain guard is highly beat up and would likely take a long time to beat out with the engraved detail on it but, it does not appear to be cut. If you are referring to the top of the chain guard most of them were cut to fit the leaver in for the 2 speed.  What I see missing is. rear fender, rear rack (rare), leaver, pedals (rare), rear reflector for the rear fender (good luck) and a few other smalls on this including the fender ornament. I would go for it but, I'm not in the mood for a patina match or restore at the moment with the clipper on my hands. This bike needs some help and with hearing about the crack in the frame Ill for sure pass.

Nick.



babyjesus said:


> So all that is there from the 2spd is the brace as I understand it.. It does look like exactly the brace and the chainguard even appears to be cut for it to fit...  Still, its not much of the 2spd in question really. Nothing of serious value (?)..


----------



## Freqman1

babyjesus said:


> So all that is there from the 2spd is the brace as I understand it.. It does look like exactly the brace and the chainguard even appears to be cut for it to fit...  Still, its not much of the 2spd in question really. Nothing of serious value (?)..




Those original 2spd setups change hands for about $1500. Like the others said the only thing missing is the handle which John says he has. V/r Shawn


----------



## OldRider

Last night before I went to bed bidding was at 3000, now its at 2136. I don't do ebay at all other then browsing pictures but it looks like you can retract bids. Think it'll make it back to 3?


----------



## ohdeebee

Looks like a few retracted bids on this fine piece of money pit.


----------



## John

Nickinator said:


> The chain guard is highly beat up and would likely take a long time to beat out with the engraved detail on it but
> Nick.




Removing dents
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeUyCfpnQxc
I have one.


----------



## John

Musselman 2 speed
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akue74kPnQc


----------



## OldRider

Shes sinkin' fast...........1894.00 now.


----------



## dfa242

OldRider said:


> Shes sinkin' fast...........1894.00 now.




News of a cracked frame will do that.


----------



## widpanic02

*!*

I have a guy in Greenville who could fix that for $30 . Not that big if a deal.
It's not like this bike is going to be kept original anyways with all the missing parts.


----------



## Nickinator

oh ye of little faith. you should have seen my colson clipper in person. Restoring it is the easy route but,
matching the patina and fixing it will pay off more in the long run.



widpanic02 said:


> I have a guy in Greenville who could fix that for $30 . Not that big if a deal.
> It's not like this bike is going to be kept original anyways with all the missing parts.


----------



## catfish

dfa242 said:


> News of a cracked frame will do that.




Ouch! The bidding on this bike is too much of a pissing contest. When the bidders realized it was a POS they backed out. Way too much wrong with this bike. You'd have to buy it, and put a lot of $$$$ into it. And I doubt you could turn it for what you have in it. And that is if you can find the parts.


----------



## scrubbinrims

Well if it stays where it is at, I might be tempted, but I don't get into pissing contests...in the end I drop the hammer or not at all.
Chris


----------



## bikewhorder

I think calling it a POS is a bit harsh, I was surprised to see it go to $3000 so fast but @ $1894 its a good deal.


----------



## catfish

bikewhorder said:


> I think calling it a POS is a bit harsh, I was surprised to see it go to $3000 so fast but @ $1894 its a good deal.




Maybe a little harsh. You would still need to put 4 or 5k into it to make it a good bike..... That would put it around $7000.00 A clean original 1938 BB didn't even bring that at Copake a few years ago. And that bike had all the parts. And the two speed.


----------



## bricycle

catfish said:


> Maybe a little harsh. You would still need to put 4 or 5k into it to make it a good bike..... That would put it around $7000.00 A clean original 1938 BB didn't even bring that at Copake a few years ago. And that bike had all the parts. And the two speed.




I thought "POS" ment partially overpriced Sycle....


----------



## Nickinator

Shes in good hands now :o

Nick.


----------



## OldRider

Did you buy it NIck? 3750 is way steep for that bike I think.


----------



## catfish

And lets not forget the headlight lens........



Nickinator said:


> No, the only part missing is the leaver. The 2 speed is internal not external, the inside of the hub is still there its just missing the piece that connects the pivot to the gearing (the leaver).  The chain guard is highly beat up and would likely take a long time to beat out with the engraved detail on it but, it does not appear to be cut. If you are referring to the top of the chain guard most of them were cut to fit the leaver in for the 2 speed.  What I see missing is. rear fender, rear rack (rare), leaver, pedals (rare), rear reflector for the rear fender (good luck) and a few other smalls on this including the fender ornament. I would go for it but, I'm not in the mood for a patina match or restore at the moment with the clipper on my hands. This bike needs some help and with hearing about the crack in the frame Ill for sure pass.
> 
> Nick.


----------



## Nickinator

can't give out to many details but, no I didn't buy it but, I know who did buy it though and its coming to MN, I have a repop lens for him and we have leads on the parts.


Nick.


----------



## widpanic02

*Wow*

My limit in this was 2500 and I thought that was pushing it! This bike is not worth 4 k no way in hell ! I bet you could talk BB into selling you his flocycle for close to that money !


----------



## Nickinator

Truely I was expecting the bike to bring around 4,5k this isn't just a 38 bluebird. its a spring deluxe making it 1 of very very few. If not for its big brothers (35-37) this bike would be considered a completely different bike and would bring a lot more money.  the last 38 deluxe I saw hit the market was at copake and it was gun metal gray back a few years ago That bluebird brought 4,5 in 2009 when the econemy was at the brink of collapse. so as for a value I thought it was bought very fairly.



widpanic02 said:


> My limit in this was 2500 and I thought that was pushing it! This bike is not worth 4 k no way in hell ! I bet you could talk BB into selling you his flocycle for close to that money !


----------



## babyjesus

Nickinator said:


> Truely I was expecting the bike to bring around 4,5k this isn't just a 38 bluebird. its a spring deluxe making it 1 of very very few. If not for its big brothers (35-37) this bike would be considered a completely different bike and would bring a lot more money.  the last 38 deluxe I saw hit the market was at copake and it was gun metal gray back a few years ago That bluebird brought 4,5 in 2009 when the econemy was at the brink of collapse. so as for a value I thought it was bought very fairly.




I agree Nick. There are alot of great parts on the bike albeit rough. The saddle alone is really something in my opinion. Then there's the stem, tank, speedo, 2spd - there's a heel of alot going for it and I'm not sure why everyone is poopoo'ing it so much considering how rare it is. It's got to be more rare than the earlier BBs and many other already rare bikes.  To be totally honest I have seen more Evinrudes than I have seen '38 BBs.  

Also Nick makes a good point about it being clouded by it's brother the earlier BB. That confuses the matter.  I believe the rack is possible to fabricate fairly easily since it's based on a standard rack (assuming it's meant to have one) and I don't know enough about the fenders to know what the deal is with finding or making one for it. Apart from that the bike is all there. It could well have gone for more - ebay is varied in it's results but this certainly didn't go over the top in price. Not by a fair distance.


----------



## oskisan

*Glad to hear Nicks friend got it!*

I'm glad to hear Nicks friend got this, but also disappointed that I didn't know he had a spare lens for the bluebird. I need a 38 lens in case anyone has one they would like to sell

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## widpanic02

*!*

In response to that I never want to try to poop on Anyone's  parade in fact I did not even bid past 1700 when Rick said he was going to 3000 I knew I was out and would only be a thorn in the side but just my opinion at 3800 you will never recoop that when its said and done. And saying your going to find matching patina parts to this bike means if you do find parts your likely going to have to buy a another 38 with those parts because how many times have you seen someone parting out an original bluebird of any kind?


----------



## Nickinator

the rack is the same as the 35-37 bluebirds, 38 bluebirds and skylarks but each (besides the 38 BB rack) needs to be modified a little bit.
you can paint it and match the patina. The fenders are easy to find standard west field elgin fenders. The 2 pieces that will be hard to find are the leaver and the rack thats it. we can make the battery case that goes between the rear fender and the downtube.



widpanic02 said:


> In response to that I never want to try to poop on Anyone's  parade in fact I did not even bid past 1700 when Rick said he was going to 3000 I knew I was out and would only be a thorn in the side but just my opinion at 3800 you will never recoop that when its said and done. And saying your going to find matching patina parts to this bike means if you do find parts your likely going to have to buy a another 38 with those parts because how many times have you seen someone parting out an original bluebird of any kind?


----------



## babyjesus

Nickinator said:


> the rack is the same as the 35-37 bluebirds, 38 bluebirds and skylarks but each (besides the 38 BB rack) needs to be modified a little bit.
> you can paint it and match the patina. The fenders are easy to find standard west field elgin fenders. The 2 pieces that will be hard to find are the leaver and the rack thats it. we can make the battery case that goes between the rear fender and the downtube.




John can make you the lever....  so all that's left is the rack, which is a standard rack with crazy supports but I think it can be made easily by someone who knows a bit how to fabricate - not a big deal. 

So that leaves no parts that you will be stuck without...

And the bike can sell for quite alot if completed....


----------



## John

*lever*

Great buy! That is a nice bike. It is going to be great cleaned up.  I will send you out a lever and grip for it. If you need any other of the shifter parts tell me, but the rest looks like it is all there. I am making the pressed fit screw that goes into the bar on the frame this week, so if you need that too just say so.
Thanks, John


----------



## widpanic02

*0h ok*

I got you now. You planning in restoring the parts to match the bike. I thought you were going to try to find each missing piece in original condition to match. I'm into original bikes myself but if they are not complete I tend to gravitate towards restoring .


----------



## scrubbinrims

Nick, I think you were sandbagging a little on this one buddy 

The last couple of bicycles I bought became topics on this board with strong opinions on their ending price being overvalued.
This is a real buzz kill to the buyer who steps up for the purchase.

The fact is that there is no MSRP on classic bicycles, prices fluctuate over time for reasons we all know about.
The other fact is that with original and quality deluxe rare models, values are the strongest and will continue to get stronger as they are vanishing into collections and only made available again under life changing circumstances typically...rarely do they come up unmolested.

So, was the price in this '38 bluebird too much?
Yes for some, no for others...back and forth, back and forth...but you better be real patient, extremely resourceful, and just plain lucky to get a '38 bluebird equally equipped if you said no.

Chris


----------



## Gary Mc

scrubbinrims said:


> Nick, I think you were sandbagging a little on this one buddy
> 
> The last couple of bicycles I bought became topics on this board with strong opinions on their ending price being overvalued.
> This is a real buzz kill to the buyer who steps up for the purchase.
> 
> The fact is that there is no MSRP on classic bicycles, prices fluctuate over time for reasons we all know about.
> The other fact is that with original and quality deluxe rare models, values are the strongest and will continue to get stronger as they are vanishing into collections and only made available again under life changing circumstances typically...rarely do they come up unmolested.
> 
> So, was the price in this '38 bluebird too much?
> Yes for some, no for others...back and forth, back and forth...but you better be real patient, extremely resourceful, and just plain lucky to get a '38 bluebird equally equipped if you said no.
> 
> Chris




Chris, I completely agree.  The question becomes when will you see another and have the opportunity to buy it.  The answer could quite well be never on some of these as they are super-rare.  If you want it and are willing to step up to the plate with significant dollars to get it I say good for you & who cares what anyone else thinks.  In the end you'll have something many will be envious of, this Bluebird is a great example.  Everything needed can be had in time with patience to make it a great bike and keep it an original example of something super-rare.  Congrats to your friend Nick!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nickinator

I was sandbagging I will admit it, I needed some lean way for my buddy as we aren't the richest folk out there. It still needs a lot of work and it will take time  but, I 'm sure we will get it done.  I agree when you say its worth what someone will pay I see a bike that only a handful meaning within (5) exist.



scrubbinrims said:


> Nick, I think you were sandbagging a little on this one buddy
> 
> The last couple of bicycles I bought became topics on this board with strong opinions on their ending price being overvalued.
> This is a real buzz kill to the buyer who steps up for the purchase.
> 
> The fact is that there is no MSRP on classic bicycles, prices fluctuate over time for reasons we all know about.
> The other fact is that with original and quality deluxe rare models, values are the strongest and will continue to get stronger as they are vanishing into collections and only made available again under life changing circumstances typically...rarely do they come up unmolested.
> 
> So, was the price in this '38 bluebird too much?
> Yes for some, no for others...back and forth, back and forth...but you better be real patient, extremely resourceful, and just plain lucky to get a '38 bluebird equally equipped if you said no.
> 
> Chris


----------



## RustyK

I guess I'm the new owner. I understand it will be a long and labor intensive (and $ intensive) road to get this bike up and running, but there is no rush. I'd never be able to afford to pop on a complete, good condition Bluebird, so I'm happy to get something un-monkeyed with that can slowly be brought back to life as funds allow. Thanks Nick for the advise on this, it should be fun!


----------



## markivpedalpusher

John said:


> Removing dents
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeUyCfpnQxc
> I have one.




John great link! Thanks


----------



## Nickinator

anytime man! glad you got it.



RustyK said:


> I guess I'm the new owner. I understand it will be a long and labor intensive (and $ intensive) road to get this bike up and running, but there is no rush. I'd never be able to afford to pop on a complete, good condition Bluebird, so I'm happy to get something un-monkeyed with that can slowly be brought back to life as funds allow. Thanks Nick for the advise on this, it should be fun!


----------



## Balloontyre

RustyK said:


> I guess I'm the new owner. I understand it will be a long and labor intensive (and $ intensive) road to get this bike up and running, but there is no rush. I'd never be able to afford to pop on a complete, good condition Bluebird, so I'm happy to get something un-monkeyed with that can slowly be brought back to life as funds allow. Thanks Nick for the advise on this, it should be fun!




Nice Elgin you bought, congratulations. The chirping of that bird will quiet the caw of the sour crows.


----------



## Nickinator

Well I just viewed the bike and its better then we hoped for!!! Anybody spot the original paint color


----------



## bikewhorder

This is where the real fun is to be found in this hobby as far as I'm concerned, buying nice clean original bikes may make more sense from an investment standpoint, but lets face it, its just not that exciting.


----------



## rockabillyjay

WOW..gunmetal! I thought it was maroon for sure..I bet that cleans up better than expected.


----------



## cclaborn

*Selling my Bluebird*





I came across this gem but it's not my kind of bird so I am going to try and sell it to someone who'll appreciate it. So, what do you guys think I get for it. Thanks in advance by the way.


----------



## Balloontyre

cclaborn said:


> View attachment 96448View attachment 96449I came across this gem but it's not my kind of bird so I am going to try and sell it to someone who'll appreciate it. So, what do you guys think I get for it. Thanks in advance by the way.
> View attachment 96443View attachment 96445




Nice ride, what's the history on it and the paint too. Another one to count Nick.


----------



## Nickinator

I pmed him asking about its history and asking about its info.  I just want to make sure its not the hartungs. but I will add it to the list.

Nick.



Balloontyre said:


> Nice ride, what's the history on it and the paint too. Another one to count Nick.


----------



## scrubbinrims

Nickinator said:


> I pmed him asking about its history and asking about its info.  I just want to make sure its not the hartungs. but I will add it to the list.
> 
> Nick.




If it is the Hartung's some fool spend 5K roughly to rattle can it in dulce de leche.
Add another '38 to the tally.
Chris


----------



## Nickinator

Yup another one to tally up, should I start on 35-37s :o



scrubbinrims said:


> If it is the Hartung's some fool spend 5K roughly to rattle can it in dulce de leche.
> Add another '38 to the tally.
> Chris


----------



## scrubbinrims

Nickinator said:


> Yup another one to tally up, should I start on 35-37s :o




Nick,
You can start up a tally for 35-37, that is fine, but a more difficult task as many have been reconstituted and restored being what it is.
I don't believe there are that many finished or near finished 35-37 bluebirds and overall would not label them as rare, but when you apply criteria on condition and originality, that's another story.
For me, it is not about the model only being "rare," but the detail is a consideration.
Chris


----------



## babyjesus

scrubbinrims said:


> Nick,
> You can start up a tally for 35-37, that is fine, but a more difficult task as many have been reconstituted and restored being what it is.
> I don't believe there are that many finished or near finished 35-37 bluebirds and overall would not label them as rare, but when you apply criteria on condition and originality, that's another story.
> For me, it is not about the model only being "rare," but the detail is a consideration.
> Chris




So hard to find an orig 35-7 BB. I am hopefully going to be able to get one in the future, infact he has already said he will sell it to me. I just have to wait til he's ready. It's orig and a blue one in very good condition. It's gonna take me some time to pay off tho so we'll see where that is at in a year from now. One day though!


----------

